# Noobie! 2000 A6 2.7 help!



## Sethaboi (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the VWvortex forums. But I'm quite familiar with VWs. 

But I'm currently trying to get into the Audi scene with an audi a6. I particularly want the 2.7 t. 

I've recently found one, but the guy has an issue with it that he can't figure out, so I can get it quite cheap imo. Here is what his Craigslist post says :

a 2000 audi a6 quattro. This car has a brand new transmission, timing belt and water pump. It has almost brand new tires on a set of aftermarket wheels. The problem is the check engine light is on and it has very low power. It sets a code that says something about the cam timing being off. The engine has 150psi +/- 5psi in every cylinder. Im not sure what the problem is and i am sick of messing with it so it is up for sale. NADA blue book is $8700. This could be a quick money maker for somebody more formiliar with audis than me!
I can deliver for a small fee. 


Anyone have an idea what this problem could be? If so, is it common? Any input would be greatly appreciated . Thanks!


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like when the timimg belt was changed it wasnt set properly and is causeing the throw code and low power could be because the cylinder isnt firing at TDC(top dead center). Thats my first guess


----------



## Sethaboi (Feb 8, 2011)

That could very well be it. Do You think if the timing belt is off, that it could damage the engine at all?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sethaboi said:


> That could very well be it. Do You think if the timing belt is off, that it could damage the engine at all?


It definitely could since it is an interference motor. However, the compression checked out pretty good so it's likely that the belt just needs to be taken off and corrected.

If you are close by, it's pretty easy to bring a wrench, set the crank pulley at TDC, pop off the timing belt covers and see how the cams are sitting. The ovals should be perfectly flat (9 & 3 on a clock) with the larger holes at 3 on the LHS and 9 at the RHS.

If the timing belts off TDC, one of the cams will be above or below 9 & 3.

You should also listen to the motor, you'll easily know if it is damaged if you hear any really loud noises. 

Edit - didn't see that the water pump was done.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Also, if applicable to the car in question, I'd find out if the coil packs were replaced under the recall. Probably not causing the problem you described, but would be good to have taken care of anyways.


----------

